# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Ideas New Pergola

## bucketball

Hi guys new to this forum and renovating just wondering if anybody can give me ideas etc on what to do in a cost efficient way. Looking to build a pergola over the existing deck of a place i have just purchased the dimensions are roughly 4mts deep by 10 mtrs long. Any help much appreciated thanks alot!

----------


## Moondog55

For summer only or all year round use?
Roof Extenda brackets and big posts in the ground

----------

